# Early Morning Wal Mart Shopping



## The Missing Link (Jul 30, 2005)

I have question how can you tell if the meat is enhanced? Dose the label say this?


thanks,
Missing Link.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

you still awake?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

Probably a good time to take another pic!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

Are you putting that roasting pan inside the wsm, or just using it to hold the meat for pics?  Seems like the pan would keep the smoke away from the bottom side.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

wow, do you slice it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

That really sounds good and simple...I might try that soon.  How long is the butt on for the whole cook, and what temp?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

no grease? :-(


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

ahhhhh


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 31, 2005)

I was thinking do you make your on kraut and if so how do you doit.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":2t9k5zd1]I was thinking do you make your on kraut and if so how do you doit.


Yes i do. I made it for the first time last year per Shawn W's instructions. It's so easy to do. Maybe Shawn will post the recipe/procedure in the recipe section. It's shredded cabbage, salt and a little time is all really. For every 5 lbs of cabbage you sprinkle 3 TBS of Kosher or Sea Salt, add some fresh dill, pound it down really good in a crock and repeat. Keep doing layers of 5 lb of cabbage, salt and dill then pound it down till crock is 3/4 full. I have a 10, 6 and a 3 gallon crock. You can also use a food grade 5 gal plastic bucket if you don't have a crock.  [/quote:2t9k5zd1]

I make my own too, here's what I do.  I go to the store buy a bag, open it and enjoy.  Hard work but worth every bit of the effort!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Susan Z":1pw1xjrt]Is that the EZ Kraut or the crock (scrape the mold off, eww) kraut?


In the crock for 8 - 10 weeks kraut. But i use saran wrap and a rubber band to seal off the crock thus no mold ewwww! kraut.  :!:  This is the new method of making kraut. I got no mold at all while it was fermenting.  =D>[/quote:1pw1xjrt]

Stuff in the bags don't have mold!!   :taunt:


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 31, 2005)

Larry you are right it is easyer than making your owe. I beat that there is a defficene in taste form the home made one than the one from the store.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> It's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! better than store bought vinegar kraut.  =D>  It's done.  =P~  =P~  =P~



No sauerkraut is made with vinegar (at least it shouldn't be).  It should be made with just salt and cabbage.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":pugtiamj][quote="Bryan S":pugtiamj]It's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! better than store bought vinegar kraut.  =D>  It's done.  =P~  =P~  =P~



No sauerkraut is made with vinegar (at least it shouldn't be).  It should be made with just salt and cabbage.[/quote:pugtiamj]
 When i grow up i hope i'm as smart as you.                           [/quote:pugtiamj]

You are the one that said the vinegary store bought sauerkraut!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":vq2vgd75][quote="Bryan S":vq2vgd75][quote="Larry Wolfe":vq2vgd75][quote="Bryan S":vq2vgd75]It's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! better than store bought vinegar kraut.  =D>  It's done.  =P~  =P~  =P~



No sauerkraut is made with vinegar (at least it shouldn't be).  It should be made with just salt and cabbage.[/quote:vq2vgd75]
 When i grow up i hope i'm as smart as you.                           [/quote:vq2vgd75]

You are the one that said the vinegary store bought sauerkraut!![/quote:vq2vgd75]
Because that's what it tastes like compared to homemade kraut.  :!:
Apples and Oranges, Night and Day..........................................................................................[/quote:vq2vgd75]

I've never had any vinegary tasting kraut, must be like your beer in PA!!  8-[   BTW, speaking of night and day, open bag enjoy................chop, salt mash, mash, mash, mash wait ten weeks?  :taunt:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2abuea1m][quote="Bryan S":2abuea1m][quote="Larry Wolfe":2abuea1m][quote="Bryan S":2abuea1m][quote="Larry Wolfe":2abuea1m][quote="Bryan S":2abuea1m]It's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! better than store bought vinegar kraut.  =D>  It's done.  =P~  =P~  =P~



No sauerkraut is made with vinegar (at least it shouldn't be).  It should be made with just salt and cabbage.[/quote:2abuea1m]
 When i grow up i hope i'm as smart as you.                           [/quote:2abuea1m]

You are the one that said the vinegary store bought sauerkraut!![/quote:2abuea1m]
Because that's what it tastes like compared to homemade kraut.  :!:
Apples and Oranges, Night and Day..........................................................................................[/quote:2abuea1m]
chop, salt mash, mash, mash, mash wait ten weeks?  :taunt:[/quote:2abuea1m]And enjoy the best kraut your Redneck ass ever ate.  :happyd:[/quote:2abuea1m]

WRONG!!!!  I had a German girlfriend one time!  She was a Kraut! 8-[


----------



## oompappy (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm about 30 miles from ground zero of kraut!
Great Lakes Kraut


----------



## Finney (Aug 2, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Yes, the label will say it---sometimes in really, really small print SOMEWHERE on the label.  Something like:
> 
> Tenderness and moistness enhanced by 10% of a solution of water, salt, sodium phosphate and natural lemon juice concentrate."
> 
> ...



I read the second one as:  Deep Bastardized.  Had to read it twice.


----------

